# Duda con amperaje de amplificador



## Nicolas_Durst (Dic 5, 2006)

Hola amigos del foro! He venido a pedirles ayuda ya que me surgió una duda repecto a la corriente que requiere un amplificador que he decidido armarme. Resulta que es mi primer proyecto y averigüe entre muchos amplificador y me decidi por este. La cuestion es que he visto que amplificador de mayor potencia (como 100w) que usan menor corriente que este que es de 60w (en las especificaciones de la fuente dice 6 amperes). Este amplificador funciona con +/-38v. Aca les dejo el circuito y espero que me puedan ayudar. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## thors (Dic 7, 2006)

¿ tal vez es por que la fuente esta pensada para un amplificador stereo '?
entonces serian 3 amperes  x canal de los cuales  a una potencia mediana 
ocuparas 2 amperes ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 

y en general no es bueno  dejar muy ajustada la fuente en cuanto a corriente 
ademas este tipo de amplificador los puedes trabajar a full por que no tiene proteccion 
como los amplificador encapsulados que tienen protecciones incluidas 

chauuu


----------



## Cacho (Feb 21, 2009)

Hola Nicolás.

Ese amplificador puede tener, si no me falla la calculadora, picos de corriente de 4,75A en la salida con el voltaje nominal y 8Ω de carga. El doble si son 4Ω. Hago énfasis en eso de *picos*.
Si vamos a un consumo más realista, con alrededor de 3A como te sugería Thors vas a andar bien.

Saludos


----------

